# parrot zoo????



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

our parrot is booked in to start his new life at the parrot zoo in lincolnshire at the start of next month, he was suppost 2 go on the 9th but the bf couldnt get a day off work so we couldnt go then, it will cost us £50 for him 2 go there, it looks lovely on the web site but just wondering if anyone has ever been there b4 n what ur thoughts are on the place

any views at all on the place positive or negitive please leave 

they have promised us they will never get rid of him n he will spend the rest of his days flying round a massive avery


edit : tried reg with a parrot forum but it wouldnt let me for some reason, so if anyone is a member of a parrot forum n would like 2 put a thread up for me asking opinions on the place that would be great then at least i can read peoples views


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Give him me give him me give him me give him me give him me


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done you. I hate parrots being in cages so a lovely big aviary with other parrots to socialize with sounds PERFECT :flrt:

I just wish i could convince my 'friend' the same thing with his blue and gold macaw :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love to see them in aviaries too. Any rescue parrots that come into the Sanctuary have and will continue to go there. The last 2 they took were a Ruppells parrot and a Ghala Cockatoo. If anyone rings with parrots and wont take them there I try other alternatives

Well done Jen:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Give him me give him me give him me give him me give him me


we could easily keep him hes no trouble but we want a better life for him flying round in an avery with trees, they have said they will take the big nasty ring off his leg n microchip him after quaritenee (sp lol) they will let him out with the others or if he cant fly well which im sure he can he tries round the house they will put him in a nursey til he gets better at flying




Antw23uk said:


> Well done you. I hate parrots being in cages so a lovely big aviary with other parrots to socialize with sounds PERFECT :flrt:
> 
> I just wish i could convince my 'friend' the same thing with his blue and gold macaw :bash:


i know i dont like parrots in cages really, i look at him n it makes me so sad he is in a cage, he does come out but goes mad when u touch his feet, i want him 2 be free n be able 2 be a real parrot that can fly about in a natural enviroment that is safe for birds that have never been in the wild. he is about 25 years old now n i said 2 the oh even if he only has another few years left coz he has lived in a cage it will be worth it coz he will be happy, well alot happier than living in a cage. we have mentioned it 2 loads a people n they all say il have him but we dont want that for him, if we did we would keep him ourselfs, he devers better. we will miss him so much n it does break my heart taking him there but it is better for him n i think if we keep him we are just being selfish. when i phoned up 2 book him in i was in tears but thats just coz we will miss him so much but it also makes me happy at the same time as he is finally getting the life he should 

anyone got any views on the place b4 he goes, as it does sound an amazing place but would also like others opinions please 

will put some pics up of him soon n make a good bye thread coz he is such a special boy, n we will miss him so so much


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I love to see them in aviaries too. Any rescue parrots that come into the Sanctuary have and will continue to go there. The last 2 they took were a Ruppells parrot and a Ghala Cockatoo. If anyone rings with parrots and wont take them there I try other alternatives
> 
> Well done Jen:2thumb:


thanx hun, jonny wasnt keen on the idea to begin with as the place sounds 2 good 2 be true, but he has read the website n stuff n is happy as he is going there, im fillin up again thinking of us not having him anymore but he will have such a brilliant life n we will go each year 2 seee him, they said they will be able 2 tell us when we go back which avary he is in but as they all look the same we will have 2 try n spot him ourselves, but they said sometimes they still come to there name when previos owners come in, but im sure he will forget all about us as he will have a lovely time 

il take lots of pics when i go so u can see the place hun, im sure it will be lovely n i havnt heard anything bad about it so fingers crossed


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried these parrot forums Parrotlinks or Parrot Link - Parrot Forum, Parrot Help and Parrot Care


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> we could easily keep him hes no trouble but we want a better life for him flying round in an avery with trees, they have said they will take the big nasty ring off his leg n microchip him after quaritenee (sp lol) they will let him out with the others or if he cant fly well which im sure he can he tries round the house they will put him in a nursey til he gets better at flying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ive never been Jen but it does sound wonderful and they will give you updates on him. I think there is nothing better than setting birds free in an aviary to do what they do naturally. We have 4 aviaries at the sanctuary, 1 for budgies/cockateils, 1 for finches etc, 1 for the 2 Quakers and 1 for the 2 Rosellas. All these are ex cage birds and some have never been let out for free flight. Sometimes its a very gradual process but when they finally realise that its safe, its wonderful to see them flying and preening and exibiting natural behaviour.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive never been Jen but it does sound wonderful and they will give you updates on him. I think there is nothing better than setting birds free in an aviary to do what they do naturally. We have 4 aviaries at the sanctuary, 1 for budgies/cockateils, 1 for finches etc, 1 for the 2 Quakers and 1 for the 2 Rosellas. All these are ex cage birds and some have never been let out for free flight. Sometimes its a very gradual process but when they finally realise that its safe, its wonderful to see them flying and preening and exibiting natural behaviour.


im dreading the day in a way as u know how emotional i get, so i will need a couple of boxes of tissues but they will be tears of joy also he was booked in for last weekend but jonny couldnt get a day off work but he has booked it off now, it should be a nice day out tho also looking at all the different parrots, im sure jessica will love it :flrt:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, my partner is a SOCO for Lincs police and had to go out there last year on a job. He told me he was very impressed with the place and the staff and that they seemed to be really good at caring for the birds - the staff he talked to whilst at the job were friendly and informative and were totally devoted to the care of the birds. The aviaries were large, clean and the birds provided with all they needed. Neil hates to see birds caged in houses, but thought this sanctuary was very good.
Hope this helps you. Fi


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> im dreading the day in a way as u know how emotional i get, so i will need a couple of boxes of tissues but they will be tears of joy also he was booked in for last weekend but jonny couldnt get a day off work but he has booked it off now, it should be a nice day out tho also looking at all the different parrots, im sure jessica will love it :flrt:


Check out the Ruppells while you are there as Id love to know what there aviary is like
I was sad when this little one one went as he was the only parrot that has ever liked me and we only had him a week. I sooooooooo could have brought him home with me as he was cuddly tame with just me but I had to do the right thing and that is exactly what you are doing


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Check out the Ruppells while you are there as Id love to know what there aviary is like
> I was sad when this little one one went as he was the only parrot that has ever liked me and we only had him a week. I sooooooooo could have brought him home with me as he was cuddly tame with just me but I had to do the right thing and that is exactly what you are doing


ok hun i will do i dont know what a ruppells looks like but im sure jonny will he knows lots about parrots, il take some pics u never know might even snap one of him :2thumb:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

It's a brilliant place - my daughter worked for a while in butlins at skeggy and when I went over there to see her we went for days out to the sanctuary- really lovely - huge aviaries, good diet (lots fruit & veg as well as seeds and nuts etc) - if your parrot ends up there he'll love it    

Now I've remembered it I'm going to pop over there again and have another nice Day Out


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ruppells look like this
Ruppell's Parrot (Poicephalus rueppelli) | Parrot Encyclopedia


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruppells have the same shape as the senegal ... thats what i had, she was so amazing, i loved her. She came from Wales origionally so spoke in a Welsh accent, lol

She went to a sanctuary after i didnt have time for her. I thought it was the best thing possible even though she had bonded with me and would have liked to have been on my shoulder 24 hours a day, lol

Despite how heart breaking it was i was keeping her for purely selfish reasons and that shouldnt be what keeping animals is about :halo:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww it sounds lovely i hate people who keep african greys in cages in the daytime it makes me so upset


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

lola said:


> It's a brilliant place - my daughter worked for a while in butlins at skeggy and when I went over there to see her we went for days out to the sanctuary- really lovely - huge aviaries, good diet (lots fruit & veg as well as seeds and nuts etc) - if your parrot ends up there he'll love it
> 
> cool thanx for the info, just wanted 2 know what others thought, but yer that sounds brill
> 
> Now I've remembered it I'm going to pop over there again and have another nice Day Out





Antw23uk said:


> Ruppells have the same shape as the senegal ... thats what i had, she was so amazing, i loved her. She came from Wales origionally so spoke in a Welsh accent, lol
> 
> She went to a sanctuary after i didnt have time for her. I thought it was the best thing possible even though she had bonded with me and would have liked to have been on my shoulder 24 hours a day, lol
> 
> Despite how heart breaking it was i was keeping her for purely selfish reasons and that shouldnt be what keeping animals is about :halo:


bless yer it will be upsetting but it will be worth it 



georgieabc123 said:


> aww it sounds lovely i hate people who keep african greys in cages in the daytime it makes me so upset


cool thought i may get slated for rehoming him, its not the fact we cant keep him he is well feed, loved, clean, but we cant give him the room he needs 2 fly around, n thats what i want for him


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> bless yer it will be upsetting but it will be worth it
> 
> 
> 
> cool *thought i may get slated for rehoming him*, its not the fact we cant keep him he is well feed, loved, clean, but we cant give him the room he needs 2 fly around, n thats what i want for him


Phah, just let them try! Ggggrrrrrr :devil:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Phah, just let them try! Ggggrrrrrr :devil:


oh my, easy tiger :devil: tee hee


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh my, easy tiger :devil: tee hee


You love it! Don't say you don't!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> You love it! Don't say you don't!


hell yer, il get my claws out and my :whip:

how do u turn all threads into a sex line, u naughty boy :gasp: ps the pic isnt of a shocked person its sumet else im sure u can imaging tee hee hee lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hell yer, il get my claws out and my :whip:
> 
> how do u turn all threads into a sex line, u naughty boy :gasp: ps the pic isnt of a shocked person its sumet else im sure u can imaging tee hee hee lol


 
Eh? Me? I'm a good boy! Its you corrupting things my dear!

I bet the face is similar to Jonny's when I pinch his bum! haha


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh? Me? I'm a good boy! Its you corrupting things my dear!
> 
> I bet the face is similar to Jonny's when I pinch his bum! haha


oh my word im a sweet inocent young girl that plays with hammies all day, how could i possibly be a rudi 

ayyy uppp that must have been a sneeki pinch of the ohs bootie i didnt see 

rite ur in for a bitch slapp on the bootie next time i see u :2thumb: 

hows cutie clerk doing i want him 2 come be my pet n i can pamper him :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh my word im a sweet inocent young girl that plays with hammies all day, how could i possibly be a rudi
> 
> ayyy uppp that must have been a sneeki pinch of the ohs bootie i didnt see
> 
> ...


Well get a cage set up ready for Clark & I will bring him down! haha


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well get a cage set up ready for Clark & I will bring him down! haha


il put a baby gate up n he can live under the stairs, il feed him all the scraps he will love it :2thumb:


----------

